# scope



## diverken159 (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a rem 700 sps varmint rifle in 223 cal. last aug form *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s sporting goods. It came with a 6x12 scope as a package. The scope has a remington logo on it but i don't know who makes it. I would like to know who dose. Can anyone help thank you. The inside cap says made in china.


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

i have the exact same thing... and i will be upgrading the scope asap.. i just dont trust it and its not very clear when at 12 power an horrible in low light conditions. im thinkin of going with a 3-9 power. l was looking at the leupold rifleman series scopes on cabelas an for the price it has great reviews. the 3-9 power are $200 and the 4-12 are 250


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I bet it's a Bushnell.I was gonna get a rem 760 that looked almost just like the sps varmint.It had a scope that was bushnell.
I think remington puts bushnell scopes on all thier packages.I could be wrong although I'm pretty sure about it.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have three rifles that I use eXplore Optics on Two are Mil-Dot and the one on my Predator Rig is a 4X16X50 with a target dot.


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

With Optics you get what you pay for I believe the scopes remington puts on their packages are made by bushnell. Get a Nikon or a Leupold or a burris you won't be disapointed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I run Nikon's on all of my stuff.

Nikon Prostaff BDC on my Thompson Center Encore 30-06 barrel.
Nikon Omega BDC on my Thompson Center Encore MZ Barrel
Nikon Coyote Special on my Thompson Center Icon Precision Hunter
Nikon Coyote Special on my Remington R-15

Couldn't be happier....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have used different brands of scopes but, my favorite is Burris next, Leupold.


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Feb 26, 2010)

My favorite so far is the Leupold VX 3 LR in 6 - 20 with the varmint hunter retiicle.


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

Chris Miller, How do you like that TC Icon Precision hunter? I've been looking at getting one but I don't know anyone who has one.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

PredatorFreak said:


> Chris Miller, How do you like that TC Icon Precision hunter? I've been looking at getting one but I don't know anyone who has one.


LOVE LOVE LOVE it!







It's a heavy gun (weighs the same as my Remington R15 AR) but it's really well balanced.

The magazine has an issue though. It won't chamber a round unless I am pressing up on the mag. I need to call TC about it.


----------

